# Mal was ganz anderes ;o)



## Layloona (5. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob es hier hingehört.....
aber ich bin sowas von Stolz *grins*

Mein Sohn Jeremy ( 14 Jahre ) und sein Kumpel,
haben heute ihren ersten Song online gestellt.

Als ich ihn das erste mal hörte war ich echt baff
und sehr gerührt.....liegt es daran weil ich die Mutter bin
oder weil dieser Song echt sau-gut ist ?

Urteilt selbst.....

Entsendet die Liebe


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Nicht mein fall 0/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Für das lied +/-0
Für diesen MIESEN Marketingversuch -5
Extra einen Trollacount ausgegraben -15

Untermstrich -20/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2009)

Gutes Thema, aber sprachlich bzw. "gesanglich" lässt es doch stark zu wüschen übrig. ^^


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2009)

> Extra einen Trollacount erstellt und so die Buffedseite verlangsamen -195


Beigetreten: 24.10.2007

Extra dafür vor über einem Jahr erstellt? Respekt

Zum Lied: Für einen ersten Gehversuch ist es nicht schlecht, aber einige grammatikalische Fehler sind schon recht nervend und der Hall ist auch ein wenig stark.


----------



## Pc is my Life (5. Januar 2009)

Omg ich muss Kotzen -10000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Beigetreten: 24.10.2007
> 
> Extra dafür vor über einem Jahr erstellt? Respekt
> 
> Zum Lied: Für einen ersten Gehversuch ist es nicht schlecht, aber einige grammatikalische Fehler sind schon recht nervend und der Hall ist auch ein wenig stark.


Beiträge: 1 -> Ausgegraben
Habs geändert


Huntermoon schrieb:


> Für das lied +/-0
> Für diesen MIESEN Marketingversuch -5
> Extra einen Trollacount ausgegraben -15
> 
> Untermstrich -20/10


----------



## Camô (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (5. Januar 2009)

Boa wie ihr alles gemeine Flamer seid :>


----------



## Mishua (5. Januar 2009)

Layloona schrieb:


> Als ich ihn das erste mal hörte war ich echt baff
> und sehr gerührt.....liegt es daran weil ich die Mutter bin


Ja...


Layloona schrieb:


> oder weil dieser Song echt sau-gut ist ?


Nein...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2009)

hiphop is einfach nicht mein fall und entsendet die liebe zu singen und dann n springmesser gleich mal zu zeigen naja


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Boa wie ihr alles gemeine Flamer seid :>


Unsere meinung und ein groß teil der WOW zene hört eben metal.


----------



## Tyalra (5. Januar 2009)

ist zwar nicht meine musik aber..
respekt..
nicht schlecht.. weiter so..


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> weiter so..


bitte nicht


----------



## Hinack (5. Januar 2009)

nunja.... nicht ganz mein ding >.<^^
hip hop suckt eh , metal an die macht !


----------



## Kronas (5. Januar 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> nunja.... nicht ganz mein ding >.<^^
> hip hop suckt eh , metal an die macht !


METAAAAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (5. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

Der Text ist eigentlich gut vom Inhalt her, aber alles zu eintönig usw...


----------



## Tikume (5. Januar 2009)

Positiv:
- Zeigt dass man als Kind fast alles machen kann und die Eltern einen trotzdem lieb haben
- Die Überwindung sowas auf Youtube zu stellen
- Immerhin kein Gangsta-Bitches Text

Negativ:
- der ganze Rest


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber wenn schon rappen, dann nicht mit einem gesampelten Beat und einer Hook, die erstens kein Talent enthält und zweitens nicht zum Beat passt. Die Lyrics sind auch nicht die besten.
Mein Defizit: Erstmal die raptechnischen Grundsätze lernen, wie in einem 3/4 Takt mit einer passenden Hook arbeiten.
Einfach nicht aufgeben. Sprechgesang sollte man nicht immer so wörtlich nehmen. So einfach ist es nicht.


----------



## Banload (5. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Beigetreten: 24.10.2007
> 
> Extra dafür vor über einem Jahr erstellt? Respekt
> 
> Zum Lied: Für einen ersten Gehversuch ist es nicht schlecht, aber einige grammatikalische Fehler sind schon recht nervend und der Hall ist auch ein wenig stark.


Dieser Hall nennt man übrigens Delay (der wird auch von T-Pain und Kayne West verwendet) übrigens nur Pros zu empfehlen, da dieser oft Taktlücken schliesst.


----------



## Lisutari (6. Januar 2009)

Ich werde versuchen das netteste zu sagen was ich sagen kann.

Es ist nicht sehr gut. *argh* will gemein werden...arhh!


----------



## Othnaku (6. Januar 2009)

Der Text sollte eventuell etwas an den Rythmus angepasst werden. 5 Silben in eine Viertelnote packen geht meistens nicht gut...


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

Othnaku schrieb:


> Der Text sollte eventuell etwas an den Rythmus....



Gut dann Fehlt immer noch
-der Flow 
-die Stimmt Keine kinder sonder ne männer Stimme
-Keine Werbung von mama! ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Mein Defizit: Erstmal die raptechnischen Grundsätze lernen, wie in einem 3/4 Takt mit einer passenden Hook arbeiten.


du meinst fazit oder?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Januar 2009)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deine signatur trifft es dennoch am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach nur genial.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Januar 2009)

den text find ich gut
das video schlecht
und der gesang nunja ..

sagen wirs so .. nicht jeder ist ein guter sänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banload (6. Januar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> den text find ich gut
> das video schlecht
> und der gesang nunja ..
> 
> ...


offtopic: das zitat aus deiner sig ist genial


----------



## Night falls (6. Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Miss - es ist ein... Schlechter Musiker...

Mutterliebe ist schön und gut, aber ich würde dir ganz unverbindlich empfehlen, deinem Sohn eine andere Karriere als Sänger/Rapper/Wasauchimmer zu empfehlen. Wirklich.


----------



## Badfreak (6. Januar 2009)

Ok, wer sich in Gefahr begibt der kann auch drinn umkommen.
Das "Ding" ist einfach total beknackt, Dein Sohn schuldet mir 80 Euro weil ich spontan auf meine G 15 gereihert habe.
Aber dennoch finde ich es gut das er probiert, er soll lieber musizieren als andere Scheiße bauen und mutig ist es obendrein auch noch, bin mir sicher das einige gibt die das "Ding" ganz gut finden.


----------



## Layloona (6. Januar 2009)

guten morgen und vielen dank für eure antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

natürlich ist das nicht perfekt und natürlich gibt es einiges zu verbessern,
aber ich hatte zumindest gehofft das die jugend versteht was mit diesem song ausgesagt werden soll.

und ja ich bin sehr stolz auf meinen sohn, und ich kann euch auch gerne sagen warum....
weil er sich gedanken macht, über die gewalt auf den strassen, weil er versucht seinen
kleinen beitrag zu leisten und etwas dagegen zu unternehmen, weil
er nicht einfach nur dasitzt, mit seinem kumpels rumhängt und sich wie viele andere die birne zudröhnt.

aber gut, einige beiträge hier zeigen nur....das egal was man tut....eh alles scheisse ist,
zum glück teile ich nicht eure lebenseinstellung und kann nur für euch hoffen,
das ihr eltern habt die euch unterstüzen bei dem was euch wichtig ist,
euch ihre liebe zeigen und aus irgenteinem grund stolz sein dürfen....

alles gute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Januar 2009)

sag doch der text ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur der rest nid ... zum einen weil ich rap/hip hop mehrheitlich schlecht finde und zum anderen weils auch dort einige bessere gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei es auch sehr schlechte nach oben geschafft haben *hust* bushido .. *hust*

@Banload ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is auch von der besten band der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für mich zumindest


----------



## coSadee (6. Januar 2009)

> aber gut, einige beiträge hier zeigen nur....das egal was man tut....eh alles scheisse ist



@Layloona

da die meisten User und auch ich selbst hier Metal,Rock (odeer etwas ähnliches in diesem Bereich) anhören haben die meisten gegenüber HipHop eine negative Grundeinstellung.

De Facto werden wir auch guten HipHop(kA was guter HipHop is aber z.b Eminem,Bushido...) nicht gut finden da es uns nicht gefällt und anspricht.
Also werden wir auch zu 100% schlechten und miesen HipHop wie den in diesem Video dargebotenen nicht gut finden .


Metal is das einzig Wahre


----------



## PTK (6. Januar 2009)

Zu schlechter flow...
um fuß zu fassen nicht schlecht aber reimschema und alles lassen zu wünschen übrig.. bitte gib mal link zum mic...
weil eig ist die ton quali fürn a****

1/10


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

Liebe Layloona,

aus dem Jugendalter bin ich schon seit längerem raus, von daher schließe ich mich einfach mal von deiner Aussage aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du solltest lernen die Beiträge die konstruktive Kritik üben mehr zu beachten, immerhin gibt es hier den ein oder anderen der euch Tips gegeben hat und diese waren beim besten Willen nicht böse gemeint.

Was mich stört ist einfach, dass bereits der Refrain mit "Entsendet die Liebe in der Jugend" grammatikalisch falsch zu sein scheint. Ich nehme an, dass es eher "Entsendet die Liebe in die Jugend" (was sich immernoch komisch anhört) heißen soll, was einen komplett anderen Sinn ergibt, aber vom Inhalt her besser paßt. Wenn man diesen Satz nun immer und immer wieder hört finde ich es recht grausig. Mein Tip: Dein Sohn sollte sich jemanden suchen, der erfahrener in solchen Dingen ist. Es gibt viele Foren in denen sich Leute treffen die selbst Musik machen und sich gegenseitig helfen. Dort könnte er zumindest seine Texte posten und Verbesserungsvorschläge einholen bevor er sich die Arbeit macht das ganze zu vertonen.


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Ui, ich bin echt kein HipHop/Rap-Fan, aber habs mir dennoch mal angehört. Tut mir leid, aber da fehlt echt das Taktgefühl bei den Texten. Lass Deinen Sohn mal ein Instrument spielen, bei dem man sowas lernt. Schlagzeug, Klavier, Gitarre, egal was, das wird ihm extrem helfen, glaub mir.
An den Texten sollte man wirklich auch noch rumschrauben.
Ich zitiere:
"Mach die Augen auf das ist die Realität, man kanns nicht ändern, es ist alles zu spät".
Das ist nicht wirklich die Botschaft die vermittelt werden soll oder? Besser wäre vielleicht
"Mach die Augen auf, das ist die Realität, man kann was ändern, es ist noch nicht zu spät."

Naja, für nen ersten Gehversuch nicht soooo übel, aber da muss Einiges verbessert werden. Wie gesagt, der Anfang sollte das Taktgefühl sein, sonst wird da gar nichts draus.


----------



## Uktawa (6. Januar 2009)

Also ganz erlich, auf mich wirkt das ganze eher so als hätten sich da 2 Jugendliche gedacht sie machen mal eben schnell was das sie ins Netz stellen können um dann Erfolg zu haben. Wie gesagt, das ist mein Eindruck.

Was nun den Inhalt und die Musik angeht...ich denke da gibt es viel zu tun...verdammt viel. Ich hab selber Jugendlich in Rapkursen betreut (wir hatten auch 2 Musiker dabei die Ahnung hatten) und muss sagen das viele kein Taktgefühl hatten. Und wie oben schon erwähnt wurde hilft es hier am besten ein Instrument zu lernen. 

Ich kann es verstehen das Du als Mutter stolz bist. Aber ich will für deinen Sohn hoffen das er Freunde hat die ihm sagen wie schlecht das ganze doch ist. Kritik ist immer hart, besonders bei den ersten Versuchen. Aber wer lernt damit um zu gehen kann das positive daraus ziehen und sich beim nächsten mal deutlich verbessern.
Kleiner Tip noch, vieleicht sollte er es mal nicht mit Rap versuchen...


----------



## Saytan (6. Januar 2009)

Layloona schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es hier hingehört.....
> aber ich bin sowas von Stolz *grins*
> 
> Mein Sohn Jeremy ( 14 Jahre ) und sein Kumpel,
> ...


Das ist kein Raptext,falls es einer sein soll.
Schlecht aufgenommen

aber der 2. ist besser als der 1. aber heißt nicht das es gut ist...

Also kurtzer rap ist besch...eiden!

-10/10


----------



## dalai (6. Januar 2009)

-Schlechte Tonqualität
-Text passt nicht zum Rest
- Text an manchen stellen nicht beieinander passend

- "wo ist die Liebe wo ist sie
 hin dieser ganze Wahnsinn 
macht keinen Sinn *Okay
Yeah Santino*
entsendendet die Liebe in der _Jugend_
_ sie_ haben keine Manieren mehr
 was das ganze noch verstärkt 

Ist echt schlecht, vorallem wenn plötzlich "Okay, Yeah santino" kommt.
Und das Blau gedruckte muss unbedingt umgeschrieben werden, erst kommt Jugend und dann sie, ist sie die Jugend? Und ganz am schluss: "was das ganze noch verstärkt", das Ganze, welches Ganze?


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2009)

Klar muss man hier differenzieren und dass der Text an sich nicht so verkehrt ist haben einige ja schon bereits gesagt.

Ich bin auch kein Hip Hop Fan, aber es gibt Songs wo sich zumindest Text und Rhythmus passend verbinden. Das war hier so gar nicht der Fall.

Ich hoffe mal dass Du deinen Sohn jetzt nicht zu DSDS schleppst aus falsch verstandenem Mutterstolz.


----------



## Uktawa (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Klar muss man hier differenzieren und dass der Text an sich nicht so verkehrt ist haben einige ja schon bereits gesagt.
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Hip Hop Fan, aber es gibt Songs wo sich zumindest Text und Rhythmus passend verbinden. Das war hier so gar nicht der Fall.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal dass Du deinen Sohn jetzt nicht zu DSDS schleppst aus falsch verstandenem Mutterstolz.



Ich seh es schon vor mir, er kommt dann in eine der Extrasendungen wo die ganzen "Peinlichkeiten" dargezeigt werden. Da Frage ich mich immer was für schlechte Freunde diese Menschen haben müssen das keiner sie daran hindert sich lächerlich zu machen.
Wenn ich nicht gegen den Wind pinkeln kann, lass ich es lieber bevor ich mich selbst nass mach...


----------



## Layloona (7. Januar 2009)

danke, nun gab es doch einige sehr gute erklärungen und tips,
damit kann man doch was anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und NEIN ich schicke meinen sohn garantiert nicht zu DSDS ^^

das hier soll auch keine vermarktung sein,
ich wollte nur eure meinungen hören, das ist alles.
und freue mich sehr das es unter euch doch noch welche gibt die
in der lage sind "neutral und freundlich" ihre meinung zu äussern,
danke sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (7. Januar 2009)

Naja, als Flow, Charakter und Style hat dein Sohn noch nicht, aber er soll auf jeden Fall weitermachen, aber nicht in die deutsche wannabe-gangster sparte abrutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Januar 2009)

schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (7. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





aber voll schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badfreak (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt eine weitere Strophe für einen Raptext für deinen Sohnemann zu komponieren.
Er ist sehr lyrisch und poetisch ausgelegt, aber mit dem richtigen Flow drüfte das ein Kracher werden.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh Nachtigall, Du triumphierst über die Nacht, ABER...
abbekommen tust Du nichts, der Kartoffelsalat ist unerreichbar, so fern...
Oh Regenwurm, Dein ist das Reich des Humus, danke dafür, ABER...
auch Du bekommst ihn nicht, er bleibt Dir vorenthalten.
Wie Ihr es wagen könnt, dieses heillose durcheinander, nur geboren um zu sterben
Doch seiet Gewiss, Nudelsalat ist die bessere Variante des Salates.
So gehet hin, Ihr Gartengetier und kochet Nudeln, nehmet diverse andere Zutaten und vermenget sie, JA dann...
Schwimmbecken oh Schwimmbecken, warum träumst Du von Liebe?
Ist es gar Deine Bestimmung die so laut Du verleugnest? Drehe um und lerne, siehe was passiert!
Was sollen diese Rufe nach Freiheit und Glück, Die Stille ist es doch, ja sie ist es.
Entschuldigungen, Zeitlosigkeit, die Übel des Wahsinns, Rechtfertigungen, Krieg, Mord und Sex, alles nur Theater?
Vergesst aber die Erbsen nicht!

Refrain:
hey Jo, Let`s go    (117 x hintereinander, das kommt immer gut)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Januar 2009)

Badfreak schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal erlaubt eine weitere Strophe für einen Raptext für deinen Sohnemann zu komponieren.
> Er ist sehr lyrisch und poetisch ausgelegt, aber mit dem richtigen Flow drüfte das ein Kracher werden.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Oh Nachtigall, Du triumphierst über die Nacht, ABER...
> ...



Und jetzt bitte lustig sein ...


----------



## Haxxler (7. Januar 2009)

Naja immerhin ist es nicht so ein 0815 Text in dem jedes zweite Wort Biatch oder Opfa ist...


----------



## Mishua (7. Januar 2009)

Hey, der Text ist echt gut, aber ich musste ein oder zwei mal echt lachen^^...
Nudelsalat...Gartengetier gehet hin  und kocht salad....nudelsalat is die bessere variate von salat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (7. Januar 2009)

Ej ich finds voll geil voll meine Mukke.
Den ganzen Tag könnte ich das hören omg wie geil das ist. Unbedingt weiter so.








*ironie off*

Ne ich find echt nicht gut, vorallem nicht schlau das hier reinzustelln also von mir
1/2000


----------



## Shrukan (9. Januar 2009)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus welchem Film ist denn deine Sig? :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Aus welchem Film ist denn deine Sig? :>



Auf jeden Fall einer mit Ben Stiller.^^


----------



## chopi (9. Januar 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Aus welchem Film ist denn deine Sig? :>


Das frag ich mich auch seit ner Woche ^^


----------



## shockatc (10. Januar 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Aus welchem Film ist denn deine Sig? :>



Aus ...tadaaa! -> Zoolander <--  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

